# Ralphamale Parenting: World's Best Dad edition



## George Cuckzunian (Jun 12, 2022)

Until Cozy Rozy, we never had a chance to see what Ralphamale parenting looks like due to Ralph abandoning little Xander Vickers. However now we can point to examples of how a real Ralphamale is the worlds best dad. This thread is to talk about things the Ralphmale has done to earn the title "Worlds Best Dad"





An example I can think of is the time Ralph rolled a joint of Marijuana, smoked it and drove with Cozy Rozy in the car. When all those haters tried saying that this was bad parenting because driving while intoxicated is not good alone, much less when a child is in the car the Ralphamale owned all the haters by reminding them Weed is legal where he lives so stay mad haters. Call the cops, the Ralph don't give a fuck cause they all love the killstream in Richmond, VA.

What are your favorite moments of Ralph being the worlds best dad?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 12, 2022)

I think honestly think the Gunt is being the best father he is capable of being when he flees the country and stays an ocean away from his newborn daughter for two weeks.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 12, 2022)

Allowing his ReRoll Spite Baby to be raised in a ghetto shack surrounded by four (4) halfway houses for Registered Sex Offenders (and more often than not abandoning them there) is Alpha Dad as fuck. 
You can see why the Mens Rights Incels love the guy. 

This is the updated RSO map, I’ll add it to the Ralph’s Rental thread.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 12, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I think honestly think the Gunt is being the best father he is capable of being when he flees the country and stays an ocean away from his newborn daughter for two weeks.


The best thing he could have ever done for Xannie was abandoning him, Unfortunately for the kid it was a lose lose situation given the mother. And, grandfather for that matter.


----------



## Super Saiyan Hitler (Jun 12, 2022)

My favorite moment was when he was driving with pregnant Pantsu and livestreamed himself raging at traffic. At one point he drove on the shoulder lane to overtake a semi-truck and then he brake checked that semi-truck while hollering and flipping the truck driver off. That was extremely reckless and put Rozy's life in danger before she was even born.



			https://youtu.be/-yz0yByc6z0?t=349


----------



## 3322 (Jun 12, 2022)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> My favorite moment was when he was driving with pregnant Pantsu and livestreamed himself raging at traffic. At one point he drove on the shoulder lane to overtake a semi-truck and then he brake checked that semi-truck while hollering and flipping the truck driver off. That was extremely reckless and put Rozy's life in danger before she was even born.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/-yz0yByc6z0?t=349


He also ran that red-light and got his first car totaled and they told him if Meigh had been in the passenger seat at the time she'd be dead. So there is already two times Meigh almost died while in a car with Roadrage Ralph.


----------



## CringeMomma (Jun 12, 2022)

I like when he posts photos of his little daughter to flex with no regard for her privacy or future. nvm Meighs lolicon followers


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 12, 2022)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> My favorite moment was when he was driving with pregnant Pantsu and livestreamed himself raging at traffic. At one point he drove on the shoulder lane to overtake a semi-truck and then he brake checked that semi-truck while hollering and flipping the truck driver off. That was extremely reckless and put Rozy's life in danger before she was even born.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/-yz0yByc6z0?t=349


he's such a nigger, legit makes me mati


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 12, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> he's such a nigger, legit makes me mati


I think ralph putting his family in mortal danger with himself is based and he should keep doing it as often as possible. He needs to drive to Ukraine and brake check enemy tanks


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 12, 2022)

My favorite was the time he was really really hungry and hallucinated that rosy was a giant rotisserie chicken and he put two pieces of bread on either side of her and was about to take a big bite before someone swatted him and the knock at the door snapped him out of it.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Jun 12, 2022)

Taking his premie baby, two months out of the oven, when it should of only been out one, to sixty degree weather for a pair of baseball games. It's ok though, there were some warm places inside that Pantsu could reheat the kiddo like a gas station burrito.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 12, 2022)

3322 said:


> He also ran that red-light and got his first car totaled and they told him if Meigh had been in the passenger seat at the time she'd be dead. So there is already two times Meigh almost died while in a car with Roadrage Ralph.


Three because that passing-on-the-shoulder incident was one of at least two, with Ralph passing on the left shoulder as well.


----------



## Matt Damon (Jun 12, 2022)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> My favorite moment was when he was driving with pregnant Pantsu and livestreamed himself raging at traffic. At one point he drove on the shoulder lane to overtake a semi-truck and then he brake checked that semi-truck while hollering and flipping the truck driver off. That was extremely reckless and put Rozy's life in danger before she was even born.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/-yz0yByc6z0?t=349


The man truly is an amalgamation of every single vice or selfish asshole behavior one could imagine.  He's the embodiment of everything unlikable about humanity.

He's a fucking cartoon character - surely a person like this can't actually exist, right?


----------



## Overdrive MASK_de_SMITH (Jun 12, 2022)

Fucking dude traveled to Portugal *twice *and didn't bring anyone else with him to enjoy the trip with, least of all the son he doesn't give a shit about and the daughter he pretends to care about. And on each trip, he got his ass beat and made an internet laughing stock.

Prioritizing your own personal trips and online internet slap fights over actually caring for the children you brought into the world is the epitome of good parenting. Give Ethan a gold star.


----------



## RussianParasite (Jun 12, 2022)

Ralph knows it is his duty, as one of the most hated people on the internet, to ensure his children end up like him. Only a five-star father would willingly dox his kid(s) from the get go knowing there are large online communities that will archive their information (and unfortunately likely harass them) forever. 

Are you jealous yet, pedophile Joshua Connor Moon!?


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jun 12, 2022)

Smoking with a infant in the home and traveling across States in a truck is pretty ralphamale.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jun 12, 2022)

I like when he left his newborn to play cowboy at a bowling alley.


----------



## ManBearHog (Jun 12, 2022)

My favourite Rapin’ Reethan Ralphadad moment was when he gunted cum into a self-proclaimed pedophile and subsequently left the infant child alone with said pedophile for extended periods of time whilst he had solo holidays across the Atlantic. Such adventures included repeatedly getting the shit kicked out of him, chewing with his mouth open like a fat slob, and generally leaving a trail of video evidence that objectively proves what a disgusting, hateful, classless, rude, racist, WEAK slob he is.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jun 12, 2022)

I also like how he tender he is with his child. He clearly wants to be present for his new daughter.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jun 12, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> My favorite was the time he was really really hungry and hallucinated that rosy was a giant rotisserie chicken and he put two pieces of bread on either side of her and was about to take a big bite before someone swatted him and the knock at the door snapped him out of it.






Had to.


----------



## Robust User (Jun 12, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> View attachment 3381308
> 
> I also like how he tender he is with his child. He clearly wants to be present for his new daughter.


Tender like he's getting ready to finger a bowling ball.


----------



## GoToHellWeeb (Jun 12, 2022)

I like how he uploads photos of her with a bath towel for a blanket, bow around her neck and sleeping in a baby swing (very unsafe) For us all to see how good of a dad he is!


----------



## Hambubger (Jun 12, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> View attachment 3381308
> 
> I also like how he tender he is with his child. He clearly wants to be present for his new daughter.


Imagine this touching you eww


----------



## Fate Fan (Jun 12, 2022)

Matt Damon said:


> He's a fucking cartoon character - surely a person like this can't actually exist, right?


I become more and more convinced that there will always be one person who is the laughing stock of humanity and that Ralph absorbed it from Chris when he saw him get arrested while dressed like Chris


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 12, 2022)

Overdrive MASK_de_SMITH said:


> Fucking dude traveled to Portugal *twice *and didn't bring anyone else with him to enjoy the trip with, least of all the son he doesn't give a shit about and the daughter he pretends to care about. And on each trip, he got his ass beat and made an internet laughing stock.
> 
> Prioritizing your own personal trips and online internet slap fights over actually caring for the children you brought into the world is the epitome of good parenting. Give Ethan a gold star.


The first trip was supposed to be with Dick Masterson who conveniently broke his foot mere days before the trip that saw Ralph fight four men well beyond reason. Supposedly. I still think he tripped and hit his melon head just right.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 12, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> View attachment 3381308
> 
> I also like how he tender he is with his child. He clearly wants to be present for his new daughter.


Shit that gave me a heart attack I legit thought you edited some creature off to the side about to crush the kids head.


----------



## Mister Mint (Jun 12, 2022)

I think him taking all the time and money they have set aside for vacations and using them for himself may seem shitty on its face but, if you think about it, it's the nicest thing he could do for may and his piglet to take himself out of the equation as often as is humanly possible.


----------



## Rezza (Jun 12, 2022)

I just hope both his children find good parental figures in their life


----------



## “Fun”times (Jun 12, 2022)

How long before the gunt consume Xander in a picture reminiscent to “Saturn eating his son”.
On a more serious note I can only hope that Ralph’s retardation doesn’t bleed over to his abandoned children and they live a semi normal life.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 13, 2022)

Imagine being groped by this abominable demonic trotter.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 13, 2022)

I like how he eats the diapers so his beloved doesn't have to deal with them.


----------



## free_protons4u (Jun 13, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Three because that passing-on-the-shoulder incident was one of at least two, with Ralph passing on the left shoulder as well.


People don’t realize how bad it is. 

It happened twice on that road trip live stream. But what really is shocking is the first time, Meigh kind of chuckled and said “oh no! Don’t look!” And covered up the camera while kind of laughing. This is before Ralph made the move on to the left shoulder. *This type of driving is so commonplace in the Ralph household that the pedophile horse knew it was coming before it actually happened. *


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 13, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> People don’t realize how bad it is.
> 
> It happened twice on that road trip live stream. But what really is shocking is the first time, Meigh kind of chuckled and said “oh no! Don’t look!” And covered up the camera while kind of laughing. This is before Ralph made the move on to the left shoulder. *This type of driving is so commonplace in the Ralph household that the pedophile horse knew it was coming before it actually happened. *


Someone plz make a best of-Ralph driving archive so one day Xander and ReRoll can see how much their daddy (and ReRoll fiancée) loved them).


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jun 13, 2022)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> My favorite moment was when he was driving with pregnant Pantsu and livestreamed himself raging at traffic. At one point he drove on the shoulder lane to overtake a semi-truck and then he brake checked that semi-truck while hollering and flipping the truck driver off. That was extremely reckless and put Rozy's life in danger before she was even born.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/-yz0yByc6z0?t=349


That was probably the single most overtly psychotic thing we’ve seen him do on camera.


----------



## Law (Jun 13, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> The first trip was supposed to be with Dick Masterson who conveniently broke his foot mere days before the trip that saw Ralph fight four men well beyond reason.


Dick broke his own foot with a hammer, _Misery_-style, in order to avoid spending time with Ethan Ralph.
Can't blame him.


----------



## beautiful person (Jun 13, 2022)

Deciding to father a child with a lolicon is a pretty spectacular choice.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 13, 2022)

Law said:


> Dick broke his own foot with a hammer, _Misery_-style, in order to avoid spending time with Ethan Ralph.
> Can't blame him.


Seems a little overboard.  Just say you broke your foot, find an image of a broken foot to send out, say "That's my foot.  I'm sorry but I cannot go carousing with you in the streets of Portugal, Ralph.  >sad face emoji<"  And maybe don't forget to limp a little for a week or two.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Jun 14, 2022)

The time Ralph decided not to send his one-year old son a birthday gift to own the A-Lawgs and the Vickers. Hand this man his trophy mug. Father of the year.



Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Seems a little overboard.  Just say you broke your foot, find an image of a broken foot to send out, say "That's my foot.  I'm sorry but I cannot go carousing with you in the streets of Portugal, Ralph.  >sad face emoji<"  And maybe don't forget to limp a little for a week or two.


“Sorry buddy, but I rolled over onto the wrong side of the bed this morning and snapped my dick in half. Can you believe the luck? Anyway, I hope you enjoy your trip to <insert foreign location>! I’m soooo jealous right now!”


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Jun 14, 2022)

Can you imagine if Meigh read "Battle Hymn of the Tiger Mother"?


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Jun 14, 2022)

Little known fact: The 'R' in R/K selection theory stands for Ralph.


----------



## DumbDosh (Jun 14, 2022)

I like how he seems to be developing the same father child dynamic as my favorite father son duo.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 14, 2022)

Imagine how nasty the So. Richmond rental house is if the entire family takes a vacation to Atlantic City to stay in a $60 hotel room.


----------



## Wooper (Jun 14, 2022)

I could never get mad at Ralph before he brought children into this world. Now he is truly despicable bringing life into this world he neglects & ruining the lives of everyone involved. I want Meigh to be smart enough to want Ralph dead & so she let's him do whatever he wants because she knows Ralph will kill himself eventually. Then she can somehow jew her way to whatever he has, or maybe she wanted sperm & didn't care who it was from. Unfortunately Meigh is not smart.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (Jun 14, 2022)

What is the most amount of consecutive days he has spent with his daughter? I feel like it's around two weeks.


----------



## Snappy Jappy (Jun 14, 2022)

You can tell from all these photos how filthy and disgusting his house is. They probably let the baby wallow in it's own filth because they do too...

shameful


----------



## Ulkesh (Jun 14, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> View attachment 3381308
> 
> I also like how he tender he is with his child. He clearly wants to be present for his new daughter.





AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 3382188
> Imagine being groped by this abominable demonic trotter.





Same energy.


----------



## JAKL II (Jun 14, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 3382188
> Imagine being groped by this abominable demonic trotter.


My god he has fat folds on his wrist.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Jun 14, 2022)

JAKL II said:


> My god he has fat folds on his wrist.


The Gunt is so fat, that even his wrists have developed gunts.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Jun 14, 2022)

So obviously Rozanna is a disappointment to Ralph since she didn't have the good fortune to be born with a penis and Ralph views all females as beings whose sole purpose is to raise his son and suck his dick. 

Will Ralph raise Rozanna to expand her horizons or will he make her a whore in hopes of marrying her off as soon as possible?


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 14, 2022)

FamicomGorby said:


> So obviously Rozanna is a disappointment to Ralph since she didn't have the good fortune to be born with a penis and Ralph views all females as beings whose sole purpose is to raise his son and suck his dick.
> 
> Will Ralph raise Rozanna to expand her horizons or will he make her a whore in hopes of marrying her off as soon as possible?


Ralph is ‘Trad’ in that to him all females are either virgins, whores, and/or mothers. 
ReRoll Spite Baby is in stage 1, and like all white trash Ralph will mistreat her till she gets knocked up young like Faith did, then she graduates to the whore/mother role. 
Note- Ralph’s own mother became more valuable to him when she died, because he’d found a replacement whore/mother, ie ReRoll Spite Fiancée, aka PedoPantsu Party.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 15, 2022)

Ralph probably has loans out in Rozy's name. Her credit score will match her age pretty soon.


----------



## Overdrive MASK_de_SMITH (Jun 15, 2022)

RussianParasite said:


> Ralph knows it is his duty, as one of the most hated people on the internet, to ensure his children end up like him. Only a five-star father would willingly dox his kid(s) from the get go knowing there are large online communities that will archive their information (and unfortunately likely harass them) forever.


Those kids are going to hang themselves at 15-16 after the fact that Ethan Oliver Ralph is their father finally sets in. Poor kids. Ethan's internet antics will either fuck up his kid's minds or make them statistics.


----------



## Chongqing (Jun 15, 2022)

Overdrive MASK_de_SMITH said:


> Those kids are going to hang themselves at 15-16 after the fact that Ethan Oliver Ralph is their father finally sets in. Poor kids. Ethan's internet antics will either fuck up his kid's minds or make them statistics.


I tend to think they just won't have online presences. Might be off the grid types when they grow up.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 15, 2022)

Chongqing said:


> I tend to think they just won't have online presences. Might be off the grid types when they grow up.


Kids who grew up watching their parents  stuck to their phones, paying more attention to a screen than them, will hate SM and smart phones. Generations rebel against the lifestyles of the previous. The safe conformists of the 1950’s birthed the hippies and the hippies had kids who became money obsessed yuppies and the millennials/zoomers’ kids will fucking abhor running an ad campaign about their life on SM and giving corporations access to all their thoughts and owning digital copies of their memories.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jun 15, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Kids who grew up watching their parents stuck to their phones


Kids who grew up watching their parents glued to the TV soyed out and spend all day watching capeshit on their phones and tablets.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 16, 2022)

Overdrive MASK_de_SMITH said:


> Those kids are going to hang themselves at 15-16 after the fact that Ethan Oliver Ralph is their father finally sets in. Poor kids. Ethan's internet antics will either fuck up his kid's minds or make them statistics.


What a lot of these analyses fail to consider is genetics. Sure, a normal person would certainly neck out once they understand how fucked they are by being the Gunt’s progeny.

But they won’t be normal because they have faggot retard DNA and will be raised in extremely toxic environments.

Rozy Ralph (lol) will be a 300lb 4th grader who bullies other kids and stinks to high heaven and Xander will be raised by the Vickers so he’ll be an equally fat Gaylord.


----------



## SilkyJohnson (Jun 16, 2022)

You know on TV shows where they do that whole "bring your parent to school" day where their dad turns up and talks about what their job is and shit? Is that a legit thing they do in American schools?

Cuz if so, I'd pay money to see Rozy wheeling her dad in front of a classroom full of her peers and their own fathers to describe how he's the biggest in his sektor and what he does for a living.


----------



## Your Favorite New Friend (Jun 16, 2022)

Lodoss Warrior said:


> Little known fact: The 'R' in R/K selection theory stands for Ralph.


criminally underappreciated joke


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jun 16, 2022)

SilkyJohnson said:


> You know on TV shows where they do that whole "bring your parent to school" day where their dad turns up and talks about what their job is and shit? Is that a legit thing they do in American schools?
> 
> Cuz if so, I'd pay money to see Rozy wheeling her dad in front of a classroom full of her peers and their own fathers to describe how he's the biggest in his sektor and what he does for a living.


This is a more progressive age. I'm sure Pantsu can tell all those kids about what it's like to serve up Subway at 35 or however old she'll be by that point.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Jun 16, 2022)

SilkyJohnson said:


> I'd pay money to see Rozy wheeling her dad in front of a classroom full of her peers and their own fathers to describe how he's the biggest in his sektor and what he does for a living.


It would more likely be a video link from prison, rehab on the hospital while hooked up to a dialysis machine.


----------



## Truly Rural (Jun 17, 2022)

So this kid is how old now, 3 months? If Pig doesn't change his ways and continues to be absent in kids daily life, give it 3 more months and this girl will already start showing clear, visible signs of not knowing who the fuck he is. 6 months old babies know their family really really well. Family to them are those people who are there as they live their life day after day. Ralph is just some strange creature that sometimes comes and goes. She will not regard him as a family. Child is nests in stability, reliability, consistency. It identifies itself with it's surrounding. If mother is always there, it thinks of her as a part of their life. If a pet cat is always there, it'll consider a pet just a part of her life. But Pig that sometimes invades her life is something entirely different.


----------



## heathercho (Jun 17, 2022)

SilkyJohnson said:


> You know on TV shows where they do that whole "bring your parent to school" day where their dad turns up and talks about what their job is and shit? Is that a legit thing they do in American schools?
> 
> Cuz if so, I'd pay money to see Rozy wheeling her dad in front of a classroom full of her peers and their own fathers to describe how he's the biggest in his sektor and what he does for a living.


Lol as if he'll be alive then.


----------



## Super Saiyan Hitler (Jun 28, 2022)

The Vickers home was swatted while Xander was home and Ralph seems unconcerned. Since nobody cares about the Vickers family outside the Ralphasphere, it is likely that the culprit was one of Ralph's fans. Instead of showing concern for his son's safety and telling his fans to keep their 'tism in check, he's making it about himself.








			https://nitter.net/TheRalphRetort/status/1541805477457436673#m


----------



## RandomShirtlessMan (Jun 28, 2022)

This is why even a grain of sympathy for this morbid creature is undeserved. Not only he was already a total degenerate, but he had two chances to recover from it, to be a better human for his children. He did not, and only devolved even further, dragging their lives into the hell of being the children of a demon that calls himself  "christian".


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jun 28, 2022)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> The Vickers home was swatted while Xander was home and Ralph seems unconcerned. Since nobody cares about the Vickers family outside the Ralphasphere, it is likely that the culprit was one of Ralph's fans. Instead of showing concern for his son's safety and telling his fans to keep their 'tism in check, he's making it about himself.
> 
> View attachment 3435818
> 
> ...


Lets be honest. Is it really beyond the realm of possibility that "no tactic is too low" Ethan Ralph organized for the Vickers to be swatted figuring if the police did shoot it wouldn't be a child? Or even figured because he doesn't get to see the child he doesn't give a shit? Just food for thunk.


----------



## Ulkesh (Jun 28, 2022)

Imagine being Xander. Imagine going onto Kiwifarms after you googled your name, only to find out the dad you never met tweeted how little he cared about your life being in peril. 
If you’re reading this Xander, I’m so sorry.


----------



## The First Fag (Jun 28, 2022)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> The Vickers home was swatted while Xander was home and Ralph seems unconcerned. Since nobody cares about the Vickers family outside the Ralphasphere, it is likely that the culprit was one of Ralph's fans. Instead of showing concern for his son's safety and telling his fans to keep their 'tism in check, he's making it about himself.
> 
> View attachment 3435818
> 
> ...


"I disavow swatting, as I always have"
Okay there mong. Sure you do.
What a massive fucking faggot. Imagine being so much of a bitch that when your own kid is in mortal danger and you make it about yourself. Fuck you man.


Popper Whiting said:


> Lets be honest. Is it really beyond the realm of possibility that "no tactic is too low" Ethan Ralph organized for the Vickers to be swatted figuring if the police did shoot it wouldn't be a child? Or even figured because he doesn't get to see the child he doesn't give a shit? Just food for thunk.


I think it is. This fucker is "rules for thee not for Guntie" incarnate. Hell I have no doubt he made the call himself to not have to pay child support somehow.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Jun 29, 2022)

Fat, drunken, wigger, coke-head, hypocrite, sexual-deviant, shit-eating loser.   Ethan is a waddling disaster in diabetes socks wearing his grandmother's drip in an attempt to impress AF (Adolescent Faggot) teenagers.   He's a completely shit father, and I can't even call him a shit husband because he refuses to marry his pet horse and make an honest mare out of her.   So he's a shit bestiality enthusiast.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 29, 2022)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> My favorite moment was when he was driving with pregnant Pantsu and livestreamed himself raging at traffic. At one point he drove on the shoulder lane to overtake a semi-truck and then he brake checked that semi-truck while hollering and flipping the truck driver off. That was extremely reckless and put Rozy's life in danger before she was even born.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/-yz0yByc6z0?t=349


FYI the passing on the left shoulder of the road (or at least one of them if he did it multiple times on that trip) happened a little earlier on that vid, around 5:19.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Jul 3, 2022)

I know it's late, but nothing says father who cares about their daughter and baby momma like moving to Mexico.
I know that many of you think that Mexico is an unstable and unsafe country, but nothing could be further from the truth. This is a lie spread all over the world to keep you pinchi Gringos out. In reality it is a wonder land of drugs and sex where your American Dollar gets womens panties wet, which is exactly the environment one would want to raise a super Trad and chad family in.

It's a great place to bring your wife and daughter, and "fake news" reports are just liberal lies to keep people from flexing that American Dollar in the land of Tacos and Honey. Truth is women walk around alone all the time in Mexico and the only thing that happens is they have to throw away soaking wet panties from seeing a hWite man spend an American Dollar in their country. Meigh and Rozy will not only be safe, but Ralph will be allowed to slap the shit out of anyone who even looks at them wrong.





I know rock music isn't super popular but here is a tune that Ralph, Meigh and Rozy can bump on their way to Mexican Shangrila


----------

